# Trying to remove single handle faucet for repair



## jaytay (May 23, 2011)

I am desperately trying to get the single handle off my American Standard kitchen sink faucet.  I popped off the little hot/cold indicator and removed the set screw with an allen wrench but i can't for the life of me pop off the handle.  The hot/cold indicator and set screw are kinda just floating around in the dome now...  

Any words of advice?  Here's a pic of the faucet if it helps
http://db.tt/aeECgmW
Thanks!


----------



## JoeD (May 23, 2011)

Not sure about that brand but some don't lift up and off. They slide front to back to come off.


----------



## nealtw (May 25, 2011)

Just make sure some fool didn't put 2 set screws in it, That's a machanics trick when they won't stay tight.


----------

